# Threadless



## Ohiosulator (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi everyone, new to fourm. Memebr of NIA, ICON, and insulatorscanada. Just wanted to share a 718 threadless found last year


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 26, 2006)

also have a collection of marbles if anyone wants pics.........


----------



## Iclimb4insulators (Dec 26, 2006)

Very nice! When you say "found" was it bought or an actual find? Either way I'm jealous. Jon


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 26, 2006)

well, it was dug in PA and taken to a flea market where i found it sitting on a table for 2 bucks

 have lots more glass i will get some pics of soon.[]


----------



## Iclimb4insulators (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow...$2.00 now that is a find! I dream of the day when I'll run across a threadless lying along the tracks.....ya I know it's a pipe dream but you never know. Jon


----------



## bottlecol345 (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, I see some new insulator collectors on here! My names Chris, Im from Central Massachusetts. Ive been on here for a couple of months and have been collecting insulators for 5 years. I have around 4000 pieces, lots of colors and a grand total of only 3 threadless, a U-980 Horned Elliott, a Cd 731 No embossing and a Cd 734 McMicking. Im just starting to get into bottles, I have dug only 2 very small dumps [], but have a large number of bottles that Ive purchased over the years from antique stores. 

 That threadless was some find, especially for only $2. Always seems that the best insulators are either overpriced or priced $2! I hit a Cd 134 Pennycuick in Jade blue with a huge piece of snot in the front at an antique mart in Maine for $2 awhile. Piece is long gone but if i ever see it again I will definately buy it back! Never have hit any threadless at a flea market or in the wild though. I had an enconter with several large insulator dumps and found a line that used Cd 110.5 Corkscews, but have never found a threadless! 

 Talk to you later!
 Chris


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 26, 2006)

Post those marble pics woohoooo.....please


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Zane, will get the marble pics ASAP


----------



## akronmarbles (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah...bring on smome marble pics.


----------



## SergioWilkins (Dec 26, 2006)

Awesome piece! 
  But you get out there and dig one, there's no going back to the bought ones! Of course, for $2, even I wouldn't be complaining.
  BTW, it's me, Barrett - "nopcin_tterrab". There's definitely threadless out there still to be found. You've just got to work really hard at it.
  All the best! Happy new year, all!


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 26, 2006)

Hi Barrett.  I eventually am going to go out and dig. (Learning from the digger in town) And seeing some of the ones that u guys dig up, I am ready to go out and find some of my own!(probably wont be as lucky though) Also im in it for the marbles. 

 []


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok, so heres a pic of some of the marbles. Im not too good with the machine mades, so can someone help me out there. 

 Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Tony14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice insulator!!

 I dont have any info for ya on the marbles but i have the green and white one in the middle.


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice finds all the way around.  Fellow Ohio digger/finder here, welcome to the forums.  Possibility of threadless in the wild in Ohio is definately there, but not in the air.  I've found frags of some of the first threaded replacements, just haven't hit that right spot yet.  Good luck out there, 
 Josh


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 27, 2006)

Hi Josh and everyone. Heres another of my threadless. This ones a canadian CD-742 in sky blue. Bought at the mansfield bottle show. 

 enjoy


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 27, 2006)

ill also get some pics of my collection sometime soon.


----------



## bottlecol345 (Dec 27, 2006)

Heres part of my collection. Only 3 threadless to be found []


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 27, 2006)

Awesome stuff there Chris. Alot of stuff u got that i dont. awesome cal elec works. always wanted one.


----------



## Brains (Dec 27, 2006)

why cant I ever find any thredless? O ya, never looked. Now the whole insulatorscanada crew is here, funny huh.I'll find some thredless, i got a good tip from Steve that threres some wades some where[]


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 28, 2006)

Do I recall seeing that huge carbon bubble somewhere else?


----------



## Ohiosulator (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi Josh, if you meen posted somewhere else that one there has been posted on ICON and insulatorscanada too. Although its missing half the rear skirt, I think it was a great buy.........

 Cody


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 1, 2007)

What would an insulator made in Ohio in 1864 look like? The Ravenna Glass Company, which will be in my book, made insulators.


----------



## Ohiosulator (Jan 2, 2007)

hmmmm, i dont know. Never thought about that. I know these 732's were used quite often in Ohio. So maybe these. I also know that alot of Bever Falls Glass works insulators have been found on the ohio PA border. I have some of those.

 Heres a CD-732http://glassian.org/Gallery/732/un_graq.jpg


----------



## Ohiosulator (Jan 2, 2007)

I did some research, and found the insulators put into production in 1864.

 [*]*November 29, 1864:*  David Brooks of Philadelphia, PA patent for a metal and glass ramshorn insulator.  (US Patent 45,221) -- [Full Patent Text]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 2, 2007)

What would an insulator of that age be used for other than a lightning rod system? did they have telegraph that early? I guess I shuld have looked at the link first before asking that! hmmm


----------



## JGUIS (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the rails came through here about 1852ish, and the telegraph lines came with it I'm pretty sure.  They would have been threadless, but I'm not sure of which ones as I've yet to find a piece of one.  I have found pieces of the first round of threaded replacements on this line, and apparently, Ohio was one of the only places that used the HG SB Petticoats, and parts of Indiana.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 9, 2007)

I have dug dozens of threadless Wades, here in Sacramento. At first we thought they were busted glasses and tossed 'em. Good thing I'm a fast learner. I also dug an amber threadless "egg". Sold it for $$$$. Any of y'all heard of EC&Ms, or Cal Elecs? Dug just about every color of those, too. Lotta great insulators out west.


----------

